# netbook/notebook ~400€ mit 1080p wiedergabe



## hans shmitt aus hamburg (27. April 2010)

*netbook/notebook ~400€ mit 1080p wiedergabe*

hallo.
wie der titel schon sagt suche ich einen mobilen pc für ca. 400€.

kriterien:

-lange akkulaufzeit
-lautlos bis sehr leise
-je leichter desto besser
-es soll in der lage sein full hd filme (zb in x264) ruckelfrei wiederzugeben

rest ist ziemlich schnuppe.

bis jetzt konnte ich nur das ASUS Eee PC 1201N finden, welches meine kriterien erfüllt?
das HP Compaq 615 ist zwar schön billig, aber auch schön laut -> k.o. in der ersten runde. (soll ein geschenk werden, daher kommen eventuelle "lüfterhacks" nicht in frage)

könnt ihr mir andere modelle empfehlen?

ich danke jetzt schon für die zahlreichen und informativen beiträge.


----------



## INU.ID (27. April 2010)

*AW: netbook/notebook ~400€ mit 1080p wiedergabe*

Hallo.

Dann brauchst du - zumindest bei den Netbooks - ein Gerät mit Ion-Chipsatz.

So wie diese hier: Notebooks/bis 12.1" TFT bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online

Wobei das "ASUS Eee PC 1201N" noch dazu über einen Dual-Core verfügt. Allerdings sollen im Juni/Juli Netbooks mit dem neuen Dual-Core Atom (sparsamer) und der Ion 2 Grafik rauskommen, evtl. sollte man die 2 Monate dann noch warten.

Edit. Ah, OK, ein Geschenk, dann wirds mim warten wohl nichts. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2010)

*AW: netbook/notebook ~400€ mit 1080p wiedergabe*

Das HP fällt allein schon weg, weil es kein HDMI hat - dann nutzt Dir die theoretische FullHD-Fähigkeit nämlich eh einen Dreck  

Bis 400€ haben fast alle nur VGA. Mit HDMI käme da an sich nur das hier in Frage: Notebooks LENOVO ThinkPad SL510 DUAL-CORE & WIN7 das hat HDMI, die CPU reicht 100pro für Full-HD aus, die Graka in Verbindung mit der CPU müßte auch reichen. Dazu ist ein Thinkpad auch qualitativ gut, das sollte auch nicht laut sein.

Oder dieses Samsung: Notebooks Samsung R530 T3100 Nehro bei amazon für 399€ Samsung R530-Nehro 39,6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/b0032cewwu


----------



## hans shmitt aus hamburg (27. April 2010)

*AW: netbook/notebook ~400€ mit 1080p wiedergabe*

danke für die empfehlungen.

du hast natürlich recht, Herbboy, dass ich fuer die wiedergabe an externen fullhd geräten hdmi bräuchte, aber die entsprechenden 1080p filme sollen auf dem net/notebook selbst laufen. jetzt ist der einwand natürlich legitim; warum auf einem kleinen display überhapt 1080p filme abgespielt werden müssen? um sich den aufwand zu ersparen, die fullhd sammlung extra für das mobile gerät in kleinere auflösungen umzuwandeln. besagter anschluss wäre natürlich ein vorteil - jedoch kein ausschlaggebender.

die grössten probleme bereitet mir die *lautstärke*. die hersteller/onlinehänder sind sehr, sehr verschwiegen wenn es um die geräuschentwicklung des produktes geht. daher helfen die bekannten vergleichs- und suchseiten leider nur bedingt. ~0 db ist für mich ein extrem wichtiges kaufkriterum.
aber es gibt ja noch das gute pcgh forum. 

morgen werde ich mich wohl entscheiden müssen, falls ich sicherstellen will, dass das geschenk noch rechtzeitig ankommt.
last minute vorschläge sind natürlich willkommen


----------



## Superwip (27. April 2010)

*AW: netbook/notebook ~400€ mit 1080p wiedergabe*

Ich würde auf jeden Fall umwandeln!

Das Abspielen von Videos in (unnötig) großer Auflösung erfordert mehr Leistung und kostet damit mehr Strom- also Akkulaufzeit, desweiteren füllen Full HD Videos schnell eine (Notebook-) Festplatte...


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2010)

*AW: netbook/notebook ~400€ mit 1080p wiedergabe*

Also, die Samsung gelten idR immer als sehr leise - ein hörbares Rauschen aber ausschließen, das kann ich natürlich nicht - aber absolut Still ist an sich kein Notebook, der Lüfter muss ab und an mal regeln. Die Frage ist, wie sehr es stört. Mein Acer (würde aktuell ein 500-600€ Notebook sein) rauscht leise vor sich hin, allein das Tippen überdeckt das geräuscht bereits - beim Spielen aber dreht der Lüfter dann schon stark auf.

Wie das bei HD-Filmen zB bei dem Samsung wäre weiß ich nicht, aber siehe beim Samsung mal bei amazon die Meinungen aus April, die finden das allesamt leise.


----------



## hans shmitt aus hamburg (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: netbook/notebook ~400€ mit 1080p wiedergabe*

hallo,

ich wollte mich für die tipps bedanken und euch darüber informieren welches gerät ich denn nun ausgewählt habe...
aus dem netbook wurde dann doch eine wochendreise


----------

